# Do you hunt solo ?



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Just wondering how many turkey hunters hunt alone vrs with a calling partner. I have hunted both ways and have found it more enjoyable to hunt with a partner. It has been as much fun calling as actually pulling the trigger.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

So far I'm always alone. I'd like to call for somebody sometime just to try it,but I can never get anyone to go.


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Mule Skinner, I'm sure if you let people on this site know when you are available someone will take you up on it.


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Generally I hunt with my uncle. Not only is the company good but I learn a lot from him about calling, woodmanship etc. I did hunt by myself one time and had a hard time getting out of bed. So I prefer a hunting partner in the woods. 

Doctor


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Hey Doc, You and Mule Skinner are from the same neck of the woods maybe you can work something out for turkey hunting if your uncle is tied up.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I voted for hunting alone, when I am hunting for me, but generally I am calling for someone else or guiding someone else. I really like calling in birds for others, I get just as much rush, OR MORE to see others blaze a big tom.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

When I'm trying to get my bird I'd rather go alone. I love introducing people and calling birds to them. I called 5 people their first birds this spring. It was very rewarding and exciting. the most exciting was my girlfriends, there is a post to it here.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Just for info. and to bust their chops a little, Doctor is Stalker's nephew.

Mine too


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

I hunt and do my own calling but my wife is there taking movies. Last spring she took movies of 3 jakes playing around in the decoys for about 10 minutes. Then she got movies of the Tom I shot with his girl friend that was bearded, she had a longer beard than the Tom I shot.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

My grandson hunted with me until he got his wheels, and a job, now he works on the weekend, and I'm left to hunt and fish alone. Oh well, it's better than being at work, or at home sleeping in the lazy boy.


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

That is to bad about loosing your hunting partner. I trust it will not be to long before he realizes that there are much more important thing in life than working and driving.


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah girls!!
   

Doctor


----------



## butrunt (Nov 22, 2001)

Hunt by myself and then I will call for my father if I got mine.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I usually hunt solo.
I've had alot of guys that say they want to go but they can't seem to get out of bed and get here in time. They whine cause they don't ever get any birds , so I tell them they can go with me. That's a laugh ! After being late getting to the woods 5 times in one week , I gave up. My 10 year old grandson goes every chance he gets though. So I have to say I have a partner sometimes. He is also learning to call. Pretty good with a box call !
Thanks for reading.
Bob


----------



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

most of the time that iam not hunting i am calling for others i am good at calling and i have got a few birds for my bro and my self and my buddy but what i have tag along with me is a camera man i havent got a kill on video but i have got some birds on tape but they are soo keen that it should be easier with my new pop up blind that i got for xmas


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Last few years... with an exception to this falls no draw... been shooting doubles on Turkey. Last few years of scouting have paid off. Calling hasn't been needed. 

-Scott


----------



## eschatts (Jul 30, 2001)

I usually hunt alone. Once in a while a friend of mine will go with me though.

Ed


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I enjoy the calling more than the shooting. I usually have a shooter with me when turkey hunting. I do hunt alone for myself though. I have a new partner starting last year, and he is with me a lot. My son  

Dan


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

That is great news about your son hunting with you One eye. My son is 10 and itching to go with me. I have taken him out several times deer hunting and squirrel hunting but have not taken him turkey hunting yet. He is still really figety. How old is your son?


----------



## Mark Harmes (Oct 10, 2002)

Like Freepop, when I am after my bird, I like to hunt alone, then I can run and gun or just chill if I feel like it. I do like calling them in for my dad though. Next year my daughter will be old enough to hunt so we'll see if she wants to hunt turkeys. Right now she said she just wants to bowhunt, not gun hunt so we'll have to see.


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

I started this post before the fall season. I'm also interested in those hunters that may only check the Turkey site in the spring. Jump in and put your numbers in the poll. 

Thanks


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

I generally hunt alone. This year however my son will be tagging along.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

The past few years have been primarily alone as my regular hunting partner has gotten a family started; I really enjoy turkey hunting with a partner. Between getting unlucky draws and lack of ambition due to no partner and time constraints, I have had a hard time putting in the effort the past couple of years. This is another year of unit 234 for me. 

But, if someone wants to get together, I'm sure I can get that flame going again pretty darn easily. I'd be more then happy to make myself available to call for someone if your located around the Lansing/Jackson area. Just let me know.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Craig, my friend has the late hunt also, I am planning to call for him but maybe I can set you up with him a time or two, so I can sleep in  I have a bunch of people to call for this year  

In addition we could maybe have you come over a time or two and I can call for you guys  

Scarlet and I have the first hunt, so we'll be done by then. Remember to get back with me around Mid-May. BTW we're near Eaton Rapids, so traveling distance wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

That's an awesome and very generous offer and heck yes I'll take you up on it! Seeing how your just down the road from me a bit, I'd be a moron to refuse! I'll definitely get a hold of you when we get closer to season! And I'd be more then willing to call for your friends too!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Heck, it's all good (well don't ask some of the hound guys right now). There are birds a plenty over here and the farmer doesn't like them. His reply to Scarlet was, "You had how many shells and you only shot one!" He has already mentioned to me how he wants the population reduced, at least 4 times in the past two months. 
I am also working on a lease in Calhoun County where the deer hunters want the turkeys gone. Many acres and tons of birds. 

I used to work at Len Industries for 5 or so years, so I know the distance well. Also we shoot over at the Wheel Campground most every Sunday morning throughout the summer.


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

I love it when that happens. Hunter hooking up together. You guys made my day with those last four posts.


----------

